# oscar pesonality without the size



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

A fish that resemles an oscar most for a 15 gallon 
it can be looks , personality and or behavior

thank you


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There really isn't one... Most of the cichlids that come close to an oscars personality get just as big if not bigger than oscars....


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

yer I no 
but not on an exact replica of an oscar just a smaller fish that slighty resembles them one way or another


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

How about Dario Dario or Scarlet Badis?


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

darios would be extremeley skitish wouldn't they


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I would say a pair of cons in a 20 long is as close as possible. IMO cons are a little underrated do to there abundance but they are really about as fun to watch as anything out there.


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

i like cons i had one for 5 years but swaped it :x

wat about rainbows cichlids they look like oscars how are they


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i would say shellies


----------



## get_up_mark (Oct 29, 2009)

my german ram has the same kinda buldgy eyes and shape face. they only get 3 inches. other than that they dont really look are act like oscars. completely different fins and personality. rams are calm and mellow. just sometimes from the front he reminds me of an oscar.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

If you're looking for personality, I've heard Bettas are pretty interesting in that sense... I've never owned one though...


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

If you're after personality on a small scale get a pair of Neolamprologus Brevis... they'll do fine in a 15G and the male and female share a shell... once they settle in and start breeding there personalities really start to show! My old male would be at the glass if you came near the tank and would bite at my hands if they went in the tank! He even used to attack the gravel vac! All that from a 5cm fish...


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

eddy said:


> I would say a pair of cons in a 20 long is as close as possible. IMO cons are a little underrated do to there abundance but they are really about as fun to watch as anything out there.


I would tend to agree.... but a pair of cons in a 20 will soon run you out of tank space. Within a few months there will be a few hundred fry to deal with.

A single, male or femal con, in a 20 is about as close to an Oscar in personality as you can get, although almost any cichlid will have some of that, including the dwarfs and Keyholes, which may actually be better suited to a 20 gallon.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are willing to consider something other than a cichlid, I agree with the suggestion of a betta. The ones I have had greet me when I come in, do a "food" dance and the one that currently lives in my office even curls around my finger when I feed it.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

I second the badis badis recommendation. They're probably the most charming non-cichlid/non-puffer fish I've ever had. Loads of personality.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Definately convicts IMO 

I had a few a while back, brilliant fish!


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

Another vote for the Neo. Brevis. Behaviour you don't get elsewhere other than shellies. Give em a try.


----------

